# Tempestade Tropical Gamma (Atlântico 2005)



## Seringador (14 Nov 2005 às 17:13)

Boas,

Pensavam que já tinha acabado??  
De facto não e pelos vistos poderá chegar a furacão!  
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT2+shtml/140259.shtml


----------



## Antonio (14 Nov 2005 às 22:08)

Boa Seringador, que espectáculo! Pelos vistos já está a Oeste de Martinica, numa área em que por agora não fará grandes estragos... Esperemos que se mantenha sobre o Oceano.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2005 às 11:05)

A depressão tropical 27 não chegou a atingir a categoria de Tempestade Tropical e, segundo as previsões, isso não vai ocorrer.


----------



## Antonio (16 Nov 2005 às 13:36)

Se calhar ainda não é desta que temos o furacão Gamma, mas quem sabe não haja uma reviravolta...


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2005 às 20:44)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Se calhar ainda não é desta que temos o furacão Gamma, mas quem sabe não haja uma reviravolta...



Ainda pode ocorrer alguma tempestade tropical ou furacão até ao fim da temporada.


----------



## Antonio (18 Nov 2005 às 21:56)

Pois é, a tempestade tropical Gamma ressuscitou


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2005 às 20:48)

A tempestade tropical Gamma já perdeu intensidade e é agora classificada como depressão tropical (ventos inferiores a 65km/h).





Esperamos que não volte a ressuscitar


----------

